
The Architecture of Open Source Applications: Berkeley DB - DanielRibeiro
http://www.aosabook.org/en/bdb.html
======
quesera
Better link: <http://www.aosabook.org/en/>

Book is licensed CC-A and for sale from Lulu or Amazon, proceeds to benefit
Amnesty International.

Full TOC:

1\. Asterisk 2\. Audacity 3\. The Bourne-Again Shell 4\. Berkeley DB 5\. CMake
6\. Eclipse 7\. Graphite 8\. The Hadoop Distributed File System 9\. Continuous
Integration 10\. Jitsi 11\. LLVM 12\. Mercurial 13\. The NoSQL Ecosystem 14\.
Python Packaging 15\. Riak and Erlang/OTP 16\. Selenium WebDriver 17\.
Sendmail 18\. SnowFlock 19\. SocialCalc 20\. Telepathy 21\. Thousand Parsec
22\. Violet 23\. VisTrails 24\. VTK 25\. Battle For Wesnoth

The TOC for the upcoming volume 2 looks great, too.

~~~
__Joker
Thanks, I did not knew they are coming with volume 2.

